# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  TPK Krise

## Alina85

Oh Mann!

Geht's euch auch so im TPK?
Wir machen gerade Abdrcke...schon seit zwei Tagen...und
irgendwie wird das nix.
Einmal sind zu viele Luftblasen drin, dann war das Alginat zu
trocken, dann ging der Abformlffel nicht mehr ab und es is was
weggebrochen!   :Hh?:  

Da kriegt man echt die Krise, frag mich nur wie das weitergehen
soll, so wie's aussieht bekomm ich nie ein Testat! Und dann?

Gibt's da vielleicht irgendwelche Tricks, die uns vorenthalten werden
oder stell ich mich einfach nur so bld an???

----------


## NoUse4@Name

Hallo Alina!
MAch Dir kein Sorgen,da ist ganz normal!
Ging mir damals auch so! War vllig verzweifelt, weil die Assistenten immer wieder wegen irgendeiner MIniluftblase gesagt haben "nochmal" am besten noch  "das machen Sie besser nochmal..das bt"..
Aber das ist so.. und glaub mir,da verwchst sich.. Was Dir gerade noch wie eine riesige Hdre vorkommt ist schon im nchsten Semester eine ganz banale grundlegende NEbenhandlung.. Da denk man gar nicht mehr richtig drber nach sondern macht einfach und dann luft es wie von selbst..
Du musst Dir immer vor Augen halten,da Du das zum ersten Mal machst! Am Anfang ist alles schwer..

Ach .und auch auf die Gefahr hin,da es Dich nicht unbedingt motiviert.. es wird nicht einfacher :Grinnnss!:  Der TPK-Kurs ist ein Kuschellehrgang im Gegensatz zu den kommenden Kursen! Aber man wchst auch immer mit seiner Aufgabe! 
Also nicht den kopf in den Sand stecken. 

Wegen der Alginatabdrcke hat es sich bei mir als ganz gut erwiesen das Zeug auch schn auf den Okklusalflchen zu verteilen und mit dem Finger in die Fissuren zu schmieren..dann ist da schonmal was und es entstehen nich tso leicht Luftblasen in den Fissuren.
Und den Lffel schon von hinten nach vorne reindrcken..glaub ich..
Habe das shcon lange nicht mehr gemacht..kommt erst im nchsten Semester wiedre glaub ich :Grinnnss!: 

Also, *daumendrck* imme rdran denken, es kann noch schlimmer werden   :Top:  Aber alles ist zu schaffen, auch fr Noobs die das noch nie gemacht haben!

----------


## flopipop

generell gilt: bung mach den meister. nach 30 abdrcken wird es schon klappen, keine sorge  :hmmm...: 

ein kleiner tipp vielleicht: den lffel gleichmig aufsetzen und am besten in einem zug. davor das alginat vielleicht etwas anfeuchten...

----------


## Sternchen983

Hey Alina,
als ich im TPK Kurs wars gings mir genauso wie dir!Ich hatte auch keine Ahnung, weil ich vorher so was noch nie gemacht hatte!Aber nach dem ersten Schreck gehts dann schon, mach einfach weiter(vielleicht kannst du ja nachmittags in einem Labor ein bichen ben?), das wird schon!Mit der Zeit werden die Abdrcke besser, bewahre nur die Ruhe!Die Arbeiten werden wirklich immer schwerer, aber man lernt ja auch dazu und die Abdrcke werden dann zur Routine.Ich mach gerade den Phantomkurs 1 und da gibts auch manchmal Tage, wo ich fast am verzweifeln bin...Aber das geht bei uns allen so und am Ende klappts dann doch immer irgendwie!Also gib nicht auf, kmpfe weiter!  :Top:  
Liebe Grsse!

----------


## Reinhard

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber es gibt genug Zahnrzte, die auch immer wieder und stndig ihre Abdrcke bei den Patienten wiederholen mssen, weil es einfach immer, immer wieder daneben geht!!! Habe lange bei unterschiedlichen Zahnrzten gejobbt und das supersuperoft mitbekommen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Smibo

> Oh Mann!
> 
> Geht's euch auch so im TPK?
> Wir machen gerade Abdrcke...schon seit zwei Tagen...und
> irgendwie wird das nix.
> Einmal sind zu viele Luftblasen drin, dann war das Alginat zu
> trocken, dann ging der Abformlffel nicht mehr ab und es is was
> weggebrochen!   
> 
> ...


Hey, das is normal...lol wenn du spter am Patienten die gleichen Probleme hast, dann wirds peinlich   :Blush:   " Ehm tut mir leid Herr XY, ich muss wieder ran" ***wrrggg***

Von daher ben ben ben....

----------


## Alina85

Jo, danke fr die Motivation!

Es hat jetzt auch endlich mal geklappt!!!   ::-stud: 
Und mit ein wenig bung wirds auch immer besser!

An alle TPKler da drauen: Nur nicht verzagen und nie die
Geduld verlieren, dann klappts auch mit dem Abdruck!

Was war eigentlich fr euch die schwerste Arbeit im TPK?

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

htchen, habs zu schn machne wolln, dann war a loch drin, beim nchsten wieder, also hab ich dann insgesamt nen dreier auf gie ltbekommen, 5 auf hut, 1 auf ring, schade, aber bestanden ist bestanden.
schnste arbeit: kunstsoffwall, klasse, nur vom monomer bekomm ich kopfweh  :grrrr....:

----------


## aisha20

ich find die alginat-abformungen eigtl ganz schn.. aber diese blden wachszhne kann ich einfach nicht mehr sehen. ich hass` die dinger, polier` da 3 stunden lang dran rum und dann passts immer noch nicht... *g*

----------


## NoUse4@Name

Na das Wachszahnproblem verfolgt Dich aber immerhin nicht dein restliches Zahnileben lang :Grinnnss!: 
Alginatabdrcke musst Du spter in der Praxis auch noch nehmen..

Aber ich glaube nicht,da es einen Zahni gibt,der diese Wachszahnsache nicht schrecklich fand :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

ich fands geil, war mal was anderes nur die gipsschnitzerei war fies, hatte gleich ne blase am zeigefinger, tat dann ziemlich weh des ding fertigzustellen, aber was schn sein will schafft leiden, oder so*g*.alginat ist nach ein paar mal nimmer sooo schlimm, die assis wollen ja nur, dass man lernt, wert auf genauigkeit zu legen , im ph1 is es eh wurscht, da kratzt man ein wenig rum und dann passt der gipsabdruck*g* .

----------


## Alina85

Auch nich schlecht!

@Schorsch: Du hast jetzt Phantom 1, wie gefllts dir? Zeitdruck?
Hast du im WS eigentlich auch einen praktischen Kurs gehabt oder blo Theorie?

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

ja gefllt mir sehr, erstes prptestat, drei zhne*glcklich*, stressig ist es schon. aber nicht so der horror wie alle sagen. man darf sich nur nicht von rckschlgen die nerven rauben lassen, letzten mittwoch musst ich nochmal ein neues modell ausgiessen, weil ich beim pinloch bohren nen riesen mist gebaut hatte, da hat mich nur noch alles angek... .

im ws hatte ich gar nix*g* chemie hab ich selber gelernt und halt ins praktikum gegangen, ansonsten noch physikpraktikum, aber des is auch geschenkt. leider zahn mssig nullkommagarnix, schade. und des prparieren ben war auch viel zu selten  :grrrr....:  

hast schon nen ring gegossen? mach ihn an der shcnittstelle schn dick, dann kannste beim ausarbeiten nicht zuviel wegnehmen*g* sonst haste da ein wellental.

und polier ihn am ende, wie du noch nie in deinem leben poliert hast*g* des mag der liebe herr dr. z sehr wenns glnzt.

----------


## freeman

Hi. Bei mir is so: Die Poliererei hasse ich wie die Pest. Dauernd verbrenn i mir die Finger.  :hmmm...: 
Ansonsten kann i nur empfehlen: Hol dir die Testate beim Ksinger. Da geht's ultraschnell!  :hmmm...:  Es sei denn du willst gute Noten, dann musst zu den anderen.
Aba zum Bestehen reicht's.
Dann habi gehrt, dass ne neue Assi - rztin da is in eurer Vorklinik. Is de Wirklich so geil? Knnt mir da eina ein Foto ins Forum stellen?  :Love: 

Habe Derzn.

----------


## Alina85

Scherzkeks    :Keks:  

Hab schon zwei Ringe kaputtgemacht. Spalten!
Wrde evtl zur Not gehen.

Aber entweder er passt nicht auf den Stab oder ich hab Spalten.
Der Assistent hat gemeint, ich soll innen nur nen Brownie nehmen,
aber wie soll das gehen? Da geht doch gar nix weg!   :was ist das...?:  

Und dann kommt schon das nchste Problem: der Zylinder. Der Lt-
spalt passt nicht. Muss beim nchsten mal runder werden --> die zwei Seiten
sind nicht rund sondern da is eine blde Kante --->wahrscheinlich zu wenig
gebogen....

Mittwoch mssen wir Gie- und Ltbung abgeben. Hoffentlich krieg ich das noch hin. Muss die Sachen ja dann noch schn polieren   :hmmm...:   Womit mach ich das am besten? Hab einen Brownie, Greenie und so einen Leinenschwabbel frs Handstck und Polierpaste. Reicht das?

Mann, ich wr echt mal froh, wenn mal was auf Anhieb klappen wrde!

Haben am Freitag frei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ::-dance:

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

mein tipp frs fingerverbrennen: einfach weitermachen, dagegen gibts nix.hehe

also ks ist allemal besser als brandl, der is zwar saunett und lustig, aber ungenau, leider ist der taubenhansel nicht merh da, der hat am genauesten geschaut. aber die knnen ja auch nicht alle gleich gut sein.
die neue assistentin schaut scho gut aus.

brownie reicht fr innen aus, und man sollte so modelliert haben, dass man innen nur noch brownie und dann polieren muss, wenn man da steinchen braucht, dann is was verkehrt.
 beim zylinder, damit der gescheit passt grob aufpassen, dann zamschren mit draht, richtig fest. und dann der klu... der draht muss so fest sein, dass das ding echt nicht mehr leicht draufgeht auf den stab. dann lten, dann aufstecken, muss gar nicht ganz draufpassen, dann auf den boden, und mit dem fus und dem ganzen gewicht rollen, dann wirds runder als rund und passt super, und du hast sicher keine kante, wichtig ist eben, dass man am anfang sehr fest mit draht schnrt. lieber den ltspalt etwas zu gross als zu eng.
dann VORSICHTIG ausarbeiten.

des kriegst du sicher hin, ich hab schonmal nen zylinder in ner viertelstunde gebaut, geltet und ganz grob ausgearbeitet, weil mir ja alle kaputtgegangen sind...

aber selbst mit einer beschissenen not schafft man am ende noch sehr gute ergebnisse.
den zylinder zum polieren(mit hanstck) am besten auf einen holzstock drauftun, aber dann nicht in die richtung drehen lassen wo er runterfliegen kann!!! 
so und den ring am besten auch mit handstck und nicht am polierautomaten polieren, aber was du da so hast reicht sch, vielleicht noch so einen kleinen lederschwabbel frs handstck. gibts im baumarkt.

okidoki, dann ein schnes langes wochenende.  :Party:

----------


## freeman

Keine Panik. Irgendwie geht's imma. Polieren kann i dir ned sagen, weil i da keine Ahnung von hab.  :hmmm...: 
I sag eher umgekehrt: Der Brandl is genau und braucht ewig lang und der Ks macht's schnell. Besonders schlimm waren Falte und Brandl zamm. Da hast a halbe Stund woadn kenna, bisd a moi dra warst. Den Taube habi ned so meng, der meint mehr, er sei Gott.

----------


## silberchen

Wie schauts da eigentlich mit der Notenverteilung so aus? Muss des alles wirklich super perfekt sein damit man was besseres als a 5 kriegt? Macht mir ein bisserl Hoffnung... 
Naja, schnes WE dann   :Party:

----------


## freeman

Null Perfekt. annhernd perfekt ham's nur die 2 Zahntechnika in unserem Kurs gemacht. Der Rest hat gepfuscht. Oba alle hamm bestanden. Der TPK-Kurs is eigtl. nur beim KLammerbiegetestat spannend.Im PHantom is Prp-Testat entscheidend. An ARbeiten Selba, kann ma meiner Meinung gar ned durchfallen. Alles halb so wild. Aba i war da am Anfang a voll unsicher. Wirst es dann am Ende scho sehen, wie's wirklich luft.  :hmmm...:  Is eigtl. ne ganz lustige Veranstaltung diese Vorklinik - Kurse. Auf alle Flle bessa als diese Chemie-Praktika beim Hutti. Do hamma nmlich gar nix da.  :hmmm...:

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

naja, ganz genauso ist es nicht, ich kenn scho leut die auch durch den tpk durchggefallen sind, aber nicht nur wegen biege testat...
und klammerbiegen ist nicht schwer, man hat ewig zeit und man muss einfach nur ganz ganz langsam arbeiten , dann klappt das prima.

@freeman, welches semester bist du?

huttirules*g* der ist ein gott*g*
nene, der is auch sehr okay, und nicht unfair oder so wie der grossteil immer verbreitet. wer durch dem seine klausuren durchfllt ist SELBER schuld, nur damit das im voraus gesagt ist. gut, das praktikum ist echt fad. v.a. wenn man nichts lernt und keine ahnung hat, was man grad zamschttet.
auch euch ein schnes woe.

----------


## Reinhard

> Null Perfekt. annhernd perfekt ham's nur die 2 Zahntechnika in unserem Kurs gemacht. Der Rest hat gepfuscht. Oba alle hamm bestanden. Der TPK-Kurs is eigtl. nur beim KLammerbiegetestat spannend.Im PHantom is Prp-Testat entscheidend. An ARbeiten Selba, kann ma meiner Meinung gar ned durchfallen. Alles halb so wild. Aba i war da am Anfang a voll unsicher. Wirst es dann am Ende scho sehen, wie's wirklich luft.  Is eigtl. ne ganz lustige Veranstaltung diese Vorklinik - Kurse. Auf alle Flle bessa als diese Chemie-Praktika beim Hutti. Do hamma nmlich gar nix da.


  :Grinnnss!:  Ist ja niedlich!!! Sprichst Du auch so wie Du`s schreibst???

----------


## blendi

Er schreibt wohl eher so wie er spricht! Zefix!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## freeman

Wo liegt denn da der Unterschied?  :Hh?:  
Ich schreibe so, wie ich sprech. Odda rede ich so, wie ich schreib?
Auf jeden Fall is Zahnmedizin lustig. Gestern habich nen Pflicht-Kurs sausen lassen, weil i bissl spt von der Party heimgekommen bin.  :hmmm...: 
War zwar keine Zahni-Party. Aba i muss scho sang, auf da SPorlter-Party sind die Frauen schlanker.  :hmmm...:  Und folglich scheena.  :hmmm...:   :Love:

----------


## NoUse4@Name

Pha! so ein schmarn!! In regensburg vielleicht..aber hier in Gttingen sind die weiblichen Zahnis eindeutig Konkurrenzfhig!!

----------


## Recall8

Leute, die Pflichtkurse sausen lassen, kenne ich auch einige.











Aber wohl nicht mehr lange: sptestens,wenn sie einiges doppelt und 3fach machen mssen   :bhh:

----------


## freeman

Ich mach nix doppelt. Bisher habi nu imma alles im ersten Anlauf geschafft. Manche bewundern uns 2 Tiere scho. Wir haben nix anderes im Kopf als Party. Geschafft wird trotzdem alles. Bei uns hier gibt's a baa "Gscheide". De moanan ah, mia hamma de Letzten Deppen. Derawei. Generalabrechnung kimmd zum Staatsexamen. Dann wird gelernt, was das ZEug hlt.  :grrrr....:

----------


## Recall8

Wre schn, wenn dein Text etwas "deutlicher" ausgedrckt wre.
Fllt schon schwer zu lesen   :Grinnnss!:  

Habe Dir auch nicht unterstellt, dass Du nicht alles beim ersten Anlauf schaffen knntest / geschafft hast. Ich habe meine persnliche Meinung dazu. 
In welchem Sem. bist Du denn?
Bis zum Stex ist ja noch viel Zeit und bis dahin sollte der Groteil eigentlich schon in "Fleisch und Blut" bergegangen sein. 
Gru

----------


## Smibo

Naja obs so cool ist Pflichtkurse oder Vorlesungen sausen zu lassen wird sichs erst zeigen, wenn du kurz vor dem Examen stehst und merkst, dass es in Bchern doch nicht so steht, wie es die eigenen Profs in den Prfungen hren mchten.....  :Top:  
Und in der kurzen Zeit vorm Examen noch die Infos irgendwo herzukriegen.....naja das wird lustig    ::-dance:

----------


## NoUse4@Name

Ich seh auch nciht so ganz, wieso man stolz darauf sein sollte/kann Pflichtkurse zu schwnzen...
Was soll denn das mal fr ein Zahnarzt werden?   :dagegen:

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

oje ich glaub ich weiߴscho wer da freeman is, mulli oder andi vielleicht??? des tt passen, aber die sind scho in ordnung.

----------


## freeman

Schorsch. Du Schweindl. Wenn des ana liest. Einer von  beiden Is es.  :hmmm...: 
Naja. I sag nur: Geniesen, solange es noch geht. In der KLinik wird ja dann schluss sein mit dem Ganzen. Imma um halb 8 antreten. Anwesenheitspflicht und sonstige Schikanereien. Aba cool wird's, wenn ma mit de geilen Kittel rumlaufen derfan.   ::-stud:  
Nur vor der Lernerei auf Physikum graut ma scho jetzt. Mi freut's ned mal, die Muskeln und Bnder im Kopf-Hals-Bereich zu lernen. Aba irgendwie wird des scho. Auf jeden fall lern i morgen und auf'd Nacht is Dult angesagt, Regensburger Dult. A baa Mass derfans scho sei.  :hmmm...:   :Party:

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

morgen ist dann medifete, aber so wies ausschaut ohne mich, bin krank, hab frei und bin krank volle kanne toll geplant!

----------


## freeman

I war ah ned da. I muss den ganzen Anatomie-Kacka lerna. Des is mehr als zuerst ausgeschaut hat. Bin froh, wenn das vorbei is. Anatomie find ich langweilig. Und viel zu lernen.

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

echt, langweilig? lass halt kopf hals weg*g*G*G*G*G*
sag amal, wie lang brauch ich fr werkstoffkunde metalle und phantomklausur?

----------


## freeman

WSK Und Phantom nur Klausur.
Wenn du 3 Tage vorher Vollgas einsteigst, kommst du durch.
Eine Woche vorher wenn du anfngst, musst am Tag 2-3 Klausuren machen, dann weit alles auswendig. Dumm is natrli, wenn er neue sachen frgt. Aba es kommt imma wieda ne leichte Klausur.  ::-stud:   :Party:

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

ja, ich wollt nur ma so an groben berblick. werd ohl doch eher a paar tage vorher anfangen als nur 2-3*G* bin ja ned du...
aber so wie ich unser semester kenn haben wir kein glck und bekommen an hammer. wr eigentl. ganz lustig*hihi*

----------


## Newlixx

Ich glaube ich sollte mich hier einfach einmal kurz einschalten !
1. Hat dieses kleine Gelabere nichts mehr mit der eigenelichen Problematik zu tun
2. Grundstzlich ist dieses Forum net dafr da, dass zwei oder drei Leute hier einen kleinen Kaffeeklatsch halten. Das knnen sie in der Uni erledigen, per eMail oder vielleicht einmal wieder bei einem kleinen Bier in einem Biergarten !
Es nervt aber ungemein, diesen "Quatsch" hier Tag fr Tag weiter ganz oben stehen zu haben !
Seit mir net bse, ist aber nun einmal so !
Danke !

----------


## Alina85

Find ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so schlimm.

Eigentlich doch ganz interessant, wie's so in anderen Semestern abgeht.
Wann man SPTESTENS zum Lernen anfangen soll und dass das Studium auch mal eher locker sein kann.

Knnt ihr mir vielleicht noch sagen, wie die TPK Klausur aussieht? Jedes Jahr in etwa das Gleiche (->Klausurensammlung)? Hab jetzt noch nicht so wirklich mitgelernt. Anatomie is glaub ich noch ganz schn viel zu lernen.

Heute mssen wir unsere Kunststoffwlle abgeben und dann werden sie gebrochen!   :Nixweiss:   das ist echt traurig!!!

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

@alina also die klausurensammlung allein kann reichen, muss aber nicht.
es kommen schon auch fragen die noch nie dran waren. vor allem okklusion lernen. anatomie ist an einem wochenende intensiver arbeit gut zu bewltigen.

das mit dem kunststoffwall ist schon schade, aber das reparieren macht auch spass. auf jedenfall besser als klammern biegen.

----------


## freeman

Wall reparieren hat mir auch ganz jut gefallen. Anatomie mussi den Schorsch besttigen. Sollte eigtl. kein Problem mit den Altklausuren sein. WEnn du Pech hast, kriegst ne andere Klausur. Aba die Wdh-KLausur is dann meistens imma einfach.

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

so jetz hab  ich a hnliche frage. aus was lern ich am besten fr die ph1 klausur?, sollt nmlich ganz ganz langsam mal damit beginnen... is ja wahrscheinlich ned grad wenig, oder?

----------


## freeman

Tssstsss. Eigtl. wenn du das Buch vom Zeiser Zahnrztliche Propdeutik alles kannst, schaffst du es 100pro. Is aba fast unmglich. Bei uns hat das keina Geschafft. Also bleibt nur Klausuren machen brig und hoffen, dass eine leichte drankommt. BIs denne Prost.   :Party:

----------


## Dr. Z

hey leute,
jetzt macht euch doch mal nicht wegen dem TPK ins hemd.
ihr werdet noch sehen, was ein gewisser namensvetter aus seinem gipszahn fr einen sinnlosen terz macht. macht erst mal ein bischen weiter und ihr bekommt mit wie sch..egal es ist ob man 3,25 oder 1,764829 drauf bekommen hat. 
der typ hat ja eh berhaupt keine ahnung wies eigentlich in der klinik abluft!
vollkommen an der realitt vorbei!
also - kopf hoch! und keep on poliering!

ps: ihr httet die "geile neue assistentin" mal auf ihrer examensfeier sehen sollen... einen schlitz im kleid bis was wei ich wohin und einen rckenausschnitt - da war eigentlich gar kein kleid mehr...

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

mann wrd ich gern wissen wer dr. z ist.

ob er recht hat wei ich noch ned. mit der note hast sicher recht, ins klinische kommen und dann seh ma weiter, aber schn sind gute bewertungen trotzdem.

wer hat eigentl. diesen gipszahn verbrochen, da war einer dabei, der war schon sehr nah an einer karikatur*g* ??? 

tja da waren wir nun wahrscheinlich nicht dabei, aber sie is echt schn! und bett ist sie auch und noch dazu gut wenn man tipps will, kurz ein traum!

----------


## Dr. Z

tja, ich knnts dir schon sagen, aber du wrdest mich eh nicht kennen...

aber ich kann dir echt garantieren, je weiter du kommst, desto mehr wirst du mir recht geben. du wirst dich immer mehr fragen was der dr. z eigentlich genau macht - und vor allem, warum er so lang fr seine notengebung braucht, in anbetracht der tatsache, da er sich eh ausschlielich die vorkliniknoten berlegt und sonst gar nichts!!! und die vorlesung die er macht, da knntest auch jeden x-beliebigen hinstellen, der schon weiter als ungefhr 6. semster ist...
und berhaupt - ber den knnt ich mich soooo aufregen, ich kanns dir gar nicht sagen...

----------


## Jenn

Soo... Ihr seid ja gerade sehr unispezifisch und ich lasse jetzt
mal eine generelle Frage ab! Ich habe von einer Freundin mit-
bekommen, dass es einige Studiengnge gibt, wo man Scheine
sammeln muss, die man nur zweimal wiederholen darf - Also,
falls man den Schein beim zweiten Anlauf nicht packt, wird man
Zwangsexmatrikuliert. Gibt es sowas auch in der Zahnmedizin?
Bzw. jetzt speziell beim TPK Kurs? Ich bin nmlich derzeit ziem-
lich langsam in meinem TPK Kurs und bin sowieso schon eine
Schwarzseherin mit mulmigen Gefhl. 
Also?! Wie oft darf ich denn den TPK Kurs wiederholen? Wie oft
die anderen Kurse???

Danke fr jede Antwort... Jenn'

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

also bei uns hie es damals, ihr knnt ihn zweimal machen, aber es gibt jmd. der macht ihn nun zum drittenmal.
ich denke mal, es kommt auf den dozenten an, und ob jeweils ein platz frei ist.

meine meinung ist jedoch die, wer es beim ersten mal nicht schafft, das kann passieren, manche menschen brauchen eben lnger um sich an neue arbeitsweisen zu gewhnen. aber nach dem zweiten mal, da sollte man sich ernsthaft fragen ob man sich nicht doch etwas vormacht und lieber das fach wechseln, auch wenn es der traumberuf ist, denn der tpk ist der einfachste kurs im ganzen studium.

aber nicht verzagen, fast alle schaffen den, und sptestens beim zweiten mal haben es bis auf ausnahmen alle geschafft.

----------

